# Duck Hunting



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

This is our first hunting season (first for both our Vizsla boy and his handlers). There are a few things we still need to work on, but our Vizsla boy definitely enjoys duck hunting. He can stand for hours patiently waiting for ducks to arrive!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

And finally the reward - a bird in the mouth!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great pictures Ksana of a dog living his purpose.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we had a duck flight to finish off on thursday's shoot, Elvis had never seen a duck before but he managed to retrieve 3, 2 of which were pricked, he took to it like errrr, a duck to water


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MARK - a 4 letter word V's HATE to HEAR !!!!!!!!! DOVE - DUCK ? mine do retrieve - just part of the season - water or land - they bring it to hand !!!!!! they are a gun dog !!!!!!!! put me in the field on point - LOL - ? how many four letter word ?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Third Pic ? do I shim like a Lab - No VETTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's exciting watching you on this journey. One day when money is less tight I'd love to get Scout and myself into more hunting opportunities. She loves retrieving ducks and always perks up at the sound of geese or ducks overhead.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's mine today:


















Once he realized that he was unclipped. All mayhem broke out. But, he was very steady until I let him go. https://vimeo.com/142199539


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A-T - LOVE the TAIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

R said:


> DOVE - DUCK ? mine do retrieve - just part of the season - water or land - they bring it to hand !!!!!!


I have a picture when my boy was about to retrieve another wounded duck, but it dove, swam half a lake under the water. My boy looked so surprised as he swam several circles around trying to figure out what just happened. He even lifter himself out of the water trying to see better. LOL.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

R said:


> A-T - LOVE the TAIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Look at the tail tip!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ksana said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > A-T - LOVE the TAIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


oh yes!  another point of point


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I always thought that the tip of his tail was my fault.. When he was about 4 months old, I opened the door and his tail slid underneath the inch gap and got caught.. Left a lump in his tail for about a month.. Anyways, I always thought I created this scorpion type tip of tail...


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

einspänner said:


> It's exciting watching you on this journey. One day when money is less tight I'd love to get Scout and myself into more hunting opportunities. She loves retrieving ducks and always perks up at the sound of geese or ducks overhead.


This was actually our first attempts in duck hunting/ training combo. With no professional field trainers in the area and second to none training day opportunities (there was only one two-hour evening training session on pigeons back in May), we had no choice but to go hunting on our own hoping for the Mother Nature to step in and sent our Vizsla boy swimming after a duck. We were prepared to retrieve on our own (we purchased the gear, got our swim suits, towels, etc.), but I am glad we did not have to do it. I am laughing just picturing myself retrieving a duck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds kinda like some of my first goose hunts.
We saw geese coming in on one of the fields we dove hunt, and decided to give goose hunting on our own a try. A lot of trial and error that first year.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Sounds kinda like some of my first goose hunts.
> We saw geese coming in on one of the fields we dove hunt, and decided to give goose hunting on our own a try. A lot of trial and error that first year.


There are thousands of Canadian and Snow Geese around our hunting places and this is something we would like to try. But I am afraid that a geese is a much larger bird and may try to fight back and scare a young dog. Any thoughts or suggestions on this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would do it if he is steady till sent, and you are prepared to reshoot a cripple before the retrieve. Cash always loved cripples but not his first goose. He broke as the goose was falling, and was shocked when it raised from the ground, and flapped its wings toward him. He leaped around a few feet from it, but looked at us as if to say " I know you don't want me to get that!" My husband walked out and picked it up, and I rung its neck. I held it by the feet exciting Cash to go for it. It amped him up, and I threw it for a short retrieve. Did that with him a few times and then put it up.
The next couple of hunts we made sure he only retrieved dead. After that he was good to go.

Snow geese aren't hard (aggressive) on a dog, they only flap their wings. I don't know about the Canadians, you might as some of the local hunters.


----------

